# Fixing Muscle Imbalances



## Witchblade (Mar 8, 2007)

What's up guys, I think I have a problem and it's about my shoulders. I'll try to keep this short, but I want to give as much relevant information as possible.

My front delt is way bigger than my posterior delt. I'm not talking "I think my biceps isn't thick enough" here. I mean bigger, quite a bit bigger. My front and my lateral delt are in proportion relative to the rest of my body, but the rear delt is lacking. When I stand up and keep my arms totally relaxed my shoulders hunch forward a bit and my upper traps become more visible. There's no pain and I don't have any mobility problems I think.

Somehow the rest of my back is developing fine, although I'm not sure if my scapular retraction strength is high enough. I have problems with the last inch when I do supine rows, bentover rows or pullups to chest level. Chin up strength is in order though. I can dead hang pull my bench max 5 times.

I'm currently doing a standard fullbody program with periodization. Rows always first and for isolation I've added reverse flies and face pulls with external rotation. I started this routine this week after a week off.

So the real question is, should I be worried of an internally rotated humerus or muscle imbalance? How do I find out what the problem is? Does anyone have any pics of good and bad shoulders? I can't find any.

I'd really appreciate your feedback on this one, since I'm totally lost in the shoulder problems jungle on the inet and I don't want to fuck up my shoulders at this age.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fufu (Mar 8, 2007)

One of the best assistance movements I have ever done for my scap retractors and rear delts is a face pull. You could also try lighter weight dumb bell rows and hold that isometric contraction at the top for 3 seconds, really hold it back tight.

I'm not sure if I can help you out as much as I'd like, but that's what I can offer for now.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 8, 2007)

I thought about isometric contractions too. I'll definitely keep the face pulls and do some isometric rows once in a while. 

Thanks for your help fufu.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 8, 2007)

I read a good way to improve lacking bodyparts is to exercise them very frequently, like 50+ reps per day. Not to failure or anywhere close of course. It's supposed to help activate the muscles better so your body becomes more adept at using them. Any truth to this?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> So the real question is, should I be worried of an internally rotated humerus or muscle imbalance? How do I find out what the problem is? Does anyone have any pics of good and bad shoulders? I can't find any.
> 
> I'd really appreciate your feedback on this one, since I'm totally lost in the shoulder problems jungle on the inet and I don't want to fuck up my shoulders at this age.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If your humeri are internally rotated your thumbs point in, not straight ahead, when you stand.


----------



## mike456 (Mar 8, 2007)

hold a pen in each of your hands, if they point inwards and not straight ahead, you probably have internally rotated humeri.

you could try static stretching of the anterior delts, and pecs... take a break from horizontal presses, and when you row focus on retracting the scapulae.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 8, 2007)

mike456 said:


> hold a pen in each of your hands, if they point inwards and not straight ahead, you probably have internally rotated humeri.



Why you tryin' to get him to hold pens, you know the thumbs are just as effective.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 8, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> If your humeri are internally rotated your thumbs point in, not straight ahead, when you stand.



Indeed.

I like using isometrics to strengthen the scapular retractors.  Some isolation work, like face pulls and reverse flys could also be used.  Even pre-exhaust sets might not be a bad idea in your case.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 9, 2007)

Fuck. My humeri are internally rotated like fuck. The pens point like / and \ between my body. I tried my parents and they didn't point straight ahead either (they don't lift), but the pens pointed inward just a bit. My pens pointed inward at like 45°. 

So I should keep focusing on the rows and so some isolation work like reverse flies and especially face pulls and do some isometrics? 

Aww, I guess I can't go on a cut right now can I?


----------



## kcoleman (Mar 9, 2007)

What exactly is an internally rotated humeri? As in, i have no idea what the humeri is and what it means for it to be 'internally rotated'.

When I stand up straight completely relaxed my hands fall near the front of my thighs with both thumbs pointed in nearly 45 degrees. I have to draw my shoulder blades back by flexing my upper back muscle in order for the thumbs to point forward.... I can't possible imagine having that kind of posture standing naturally. My back would have to be 4x stronger than my chest...


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> What exactly is an internally rotated humeri? As in, i have no idea what the humeri is and what it means for it to be 'internally rotated'.
> 
> When I stand up straight completely relaxed my hands fall near the front of my thighs with both thumbs pointed in nearly 45 degrees. I have to draw my shoulder blades back by flexing my upper back muscle in order for the thumbs to point forward.... I can't possible imagine having that kind of posture standing naturally. My back would have to be 4x stronger than my chest...



The upper arm bone is the humerus. Humeri is the plural.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 9, 2007)

Join the club kcoleman. Time to exercise those external rotators.


----------



## kcoleman (Mar 9, 2007)

Thinking back on my training history my vertical pull has been trained alot more than my rows. And until recently most of my rowing has been close grip (which in my opinion, if done incorrectly which I believe I have done, utilizes mostly lat/rear delts/biceps and not your mid traps and other back muscles).


----------



## kcoleman (Mar 9, 2007)

Recently I've focused on doing bent over rows with my grip the same as my bench (pinkers on the smooth rings), my back seems to be developing more naturally now.


----------



## mike456 (Mar 10, 2007)

all the football players in my school, I see them walking down the hallway, and all you see is the back of their hands


----------



## mike456 (Mar 10, 2007)

also all the gym teachers make the kids do push-ups 2-3 times a week, without any horizontal pulling.


----------

